# Pics from tonight S.E. Michigan



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

payupHere is a couple pics from 1st push tonightpayup


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

looks great how much u get so far


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

About 5.5 to 6 and still coming at us hard. I wont go back out until about 4:00payuppayup


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

not sure i will see that here in SW Pa 30 miles east of Da Burgh but we will see they say 3 to 6 tues into weds


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

2" or 12" it's still all green to us!!!!! added a few more!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Very True payup payup


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Tom, where you located in Southern Mi. ??


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Coldwater, about 15 miles from ind. line


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics that much snow is just a dream for us in Nj right now


----------



## dsnvd (Dec 21, 2007)

Now I see there is rain in our forcast for this week. Oh well, make the money plowing or salting so as long it is doing something thats all that matters.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Finally made it home!!!!! after 14"-18" in Bronson and another 11"-13" for Coldwater I have been one busy S.O.B!. now it's time to sleep for the next 3 days!!!!!.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

lukcy sob:realmad:!! I would love to see anything over 2" at this point!!! We've only had the one plowable event so far when we got 4-5" of sleet. Looks like you hit the jackpot with that storm!! Get some rest & thanks for the pics.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like your scraping real nice and clean...gotta love that.

Ford F150 4x4 w/timbrens, w/cooper m+s
Meyer 7.5 w/prowings


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Practice,Practice,Practice!!!!! (and a new scraper blade!) will make any lot look good. I would like to put a set of wings on it however. (for when I get greedy and bite off more than I can chew).


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

you guys can have the big snows we got 15" in clarkston it took us 25 hours to get everything back to normal


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

With any luck, the next round is right arround the corner!!! Bring on the white gold!.payuppayup


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

i make more when we only get a dusting because then i get to use up 10 tons of salt


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Pushin' or salting, it's still all green to me (although salt is a better bang for your buck!). I really don't care as long as I'm out in the truck.


----------

